# Tenerife news--horrible



## Sullco2 (May 13, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2011/05/13/world/europe/AP-EU-Spain-Beheading.html?hp

No indication yet whether this is timeshare-related.


----------



## mav (May 14, 2011)

That is terrible! Prayers for her family


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 15, 2011)

How horrible!


----------



## x3 skier (May 15, 2011)

What I read in the London Daily Telegraph was she was an Expat who split her time there, France and England. Doubt she used time shares.

Cheers


----------



## pkyorkbeach (May 16, 2011)

My, my....terrible story


----------



## tedk (May 16, 2011)

No she did not use timeshares, she owned apartments, lived in one and rented the other out.


----------

